# NTSC-DVD in PAL umwandeln



## mil0 (8. Dezember 2004)

moin leutz, ich brauche mal einen Rat oder ein Tool womit ich eine amerikanische DVD (NTSC) in PAL komplett umkonvertieren kann...Ich habe es schon mit TMPEG probiert,  aber net, kennt ihr was besseres?!


----------



## 27b-6 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

 Wozu willst Du das tun?!
 Die meisten DVD-Player unterstützen mittlerweile NTSC-Wiedergabe. 
 Ist vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber hast Du schon mal das Hanbuch deines Player konsultiert?
 Oder liegt am Regionalcode? In diesem Falle kannst Du mit DVD Shrink
 deine DVD "regionfree" kopieren und neu brennen.

 Hoffentlich hilft's Dir weiter!


----------



## mil0 (8. Dezember 2004)

hi, ja ich weiss schon das es Handbücher gibt  aber der Player auf meiner Arbeit und der einer Freundin nicht...Sie hat sich eine Coldplay Live in Concert DVD gekauft als sie in den USA war und ging dort natürlich auch, aber hier net. Denke mal das sie ein altes Gerät hat, wir haben hier zwar ein super Gerät, aber leider ist das speziell für unsere Maz etc. auf PAL eingerichtet und kann das Dingen net anders verwenden. Ich möchte nun die DVD als PAL umwandeln...


----------



## 27b-6 (9. Dezember 2004)

Moin!

 Sorry, aber ich kenne keine 1-Klick-Software die eine komplette DVD *einfach* mal von NTSC nach PAL umwandelt.
 Es gibt mehrere Foren, die sich ausschließlich mit der Thematik des Brennens beschäftigen; vielleicht bekommst Du da eher die Infos die Du brauchst.
 Ich habe es zwar nicht ausprobiert, aber probier es mal so.
 DVD mit DVD Shrink auf Festplatte speichern --> mit VirtualDubMode (oder besser einer Videoschnitt-Software[MAGIX VideoDeluxe - Demo]) in eine AVI-file (evtl. reicht ein DV-Codec) umwandeln und dabei die Größe und Bildwiederholrate ändern; Ton im Menu Streams>Streamlist als WAV exportieren-->mit TMPEG Video und Audio wieder zusammenfügen und als DVD-PAL konformes MPEG ausgeben --> mit TMPGenc DVD Author eine VOB-Datei erstellen --> mit DVD Shrink im Reauthoring-Modus neue Kompilation erstellen --> brennen.
 Ich schätze Du wirst mehrere Anläufe brauchen bis es hoffentlich geklappt hat, aber wie gesagt: eine _*einfache*_ Methode habe ich nicht entdecken können.
 Du brauchst 'ne Menge Platz auf deiner Festplatte und rechne mit qualitativen Abstrichen und ich kann Dir leider nicht garantieren, das es funktioniert.

 Viel Glück und Geduld!

 P.S.: Die DVD mit zum Händler deines Vertrauens nehmen, ausprobieren und evtl. einen neuen Billig-Player kaufen.


----------



## helpee (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein VHS Video (NTSC) das ich auf DVD brennen lassen moechte?  Habe kein NTSC VHS system!  Gibt es eine Firma in Deutschland die das fuer mich machen kann?


----------

